# Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Hallo habe mal eine Frage:

ich baue gerade meinen neuen PC zusammen. Habe das Dark Base 700 Gehäuse und den Kraken X52 als Wasserkühlung.

Den Radiator soll man ja eher für die bessere Kühlung an der Vorderseite des PCs einbauen. 
Aber im Dark Base 700 da ist ja vorne auch der eine vorinstalliere Gehäusekühler. Aber  der Radiator von der X52 Kühlung würde über den Kühler gehen, also muss ich den eh ausbauen oder versetzen.
Frage 1: Würde es noch was bringen den vorderen Gehäuselüfter, ganz nach unten in den Slot zu setzen um das Netzteil zu kühlen,  oder den ausbauen. Weil den kann ich vorne nicht lassen wenn ich den  Radiator vorne verbaue. 						Was ist besser drinne lassen und Netzteil kühlen oder ausbauen.

Frage 2: Ist echt doof das es im Dark Base 700 Handbuch nicht genau beschrieben  ist mit dem Radiator mit dem Front Einbau. Wäre praktischer gewesen.
Was findest ihr den besser? Soll ich die Lüfter hinter den Radiator das  die von der Vorderseite Luft durch den Radiator blasen ins Gehäuse, oder  so das der Radiator die Front bedeckt und die Lüfter auf dem Radiator  sind? Aber ich denke das ist eher unpraktisch oder? Weil dann kommt  nichts von aussen ins GEhäuse. Wie erkenne ich, ob die Lüfter Luft  einsaugen oder reinblassen? Weil da ist kein Pfeil oder so auf dem  Kühler.
Ich muss jetzt nur noch den X52 Radiator ins GEhäuse bekommen, dann bin ich sehr weit.

Danke für die Hilfe!!!!! Frohe Weihnachten an alle!


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Wozu willst du das Netzteil mit einem Lüfter kühlen? 
Ist ja totaler Unsinn. 
Bau den Lüfter aus, der ab Werk im Dark Base verbaut ist. Dann baust du den Wasserkühler ein und fertig.

Beim Lüfter ist das so, dass der Lüfter immer von der Narbe nach hinten bläst. Vorne ist also die Narbe. Hinten sind die Streben.


----------



## claster17 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*



Pretender1 schrieb:


> Den Radiator soll man ja eher für die bessere Kühlung an der Vorderseite des PCs einbauen



Eine andere Wahl hast du auch gar nicht, weil der Deckel vom DarkBase700 fast vollständig geschlossen ist.



> Würde es noch was bringen den vorderen Gehäuselüfter, ganz nach unten in den Slot zu setzen um das Netzteil zu kühlen



Das Netzteil hat eine getrennte Luftversorgung. Der SilentWings in der Front, welcher vermutlich nicht mal unter den Radi passen wird, bringt gar nichts. Den packst du am besten auspustend in den Deckel.



> Soll ich die Lüfter hinter den Radiator das  die von der Vorderseite Luft durch den Radiator blasen ins Gehäuse, oder  so das der Radiator die Front bedeckt und die Lüfter auf dem Radiator sind?



Was dir lieber ist. Willst du die Rückseite der Lüfter sehen oder nicht?



> Wie erkenne ich, ob die Lüfter Luft  einsaugen oder reinblassen? Weil da ist kein Pfeil oder so auf dem  Kühler



Man braucht keine Pfeile, um das zu erkennen. Schau dir die Lüfterblätter an und denk nach, denn die Lüftergeometrie ist selbsterklärend. Wenn dir das zu viel ist, schließ die Lüfter an und fühl selbst, wie die Lüfter pusten.


----------



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Danke so weit: ich wisst aber auch nicht genau wie man den X52 Radiator genaug mit der Front des Dark Base 700 verschraubt oder? Weil lag leider keine Anleitung bei. Sonst muss ich mal selber schauen.
Also Lüfter für Netzteil nehme ich raus. Würde das was bringen den zusätzlich oben über der CPU einzubauen, oder kann man es auch lassen??? Der hintere Gehäuselüfter bleibt ja drinne.

@
*claster17* 
ne muss da nichts sehen, möchte nur die beste Kühlleistung.

Wie soll ich das jetzt am besten machen: Lüfter aussen an den Radiator Richtung Gehäuse Front, oder Richtung GEhäuse inneren auf den Radiator?


----------



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Noch eine Info: wäre sehr nett hohhoho.


----------



## claster17 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Wenn, dann liegt die Anleitung der X52 bei und nicht dem Gehäuse, denn das hat nur die entsprechenden Löcher.

Meine mal gehört zu haben, dass im Saugbetrieb eine minimal bessere Kühlung erzielt wird. Der Einfachheit halber empfehle ich, zuerst den Radi ans Gehäuse zu schrauben und dann die Lüfter auf die Innenseite.


----------



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Ok aber wird dann überhaupt von aussen kalte Luft angesaugt ins Gehäuse wenn die Lüfter innen auf dem Radiator sind? Ich meine wird dann nicht nur warme Luft ins Gehäuse da ja gleich warme Luft vom Radiator an die Lüfter darauf gehen?
Und in der X52 Anleitung ist leider auch nur beschrieben für oben!


----------



## claster17 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*



Pretender1 schrieb:


> Ok aber wird dann überhaupt von aussen kalte Luft angesaugt ins Gehäuse wenn die Lüfter innen auf dem Radiator sind?



Man kann die Lüfter übrigens auch wenden, damit sie in die andere Richtung pusten.



> Und in der X52 Anleitung ist leider auch nur beschrieben für oben!



Wo liegt bei der Montage der Unterschied zwischen vorne und oben? Wenn es für dich leichter verständlich ist, kannst du das Gehäuse während der Montage auch um 90° drehen, damit die Front oben liegt.


----------



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Ok ich habe jetzt den Radiator innen und die Lüfter drauf. Und von der Lüftung sollte es so sein das die Luft von aussen ansaugen und nach innen blassen ist das so ok? Weil ich habe geschaut, von der Gehäuse Öffnung scheint es eh nicht so gehen, das ich die Lüfter aussen und dann nach innen den nackten Radiator mache.


----------



## claster17 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Mach mal ein Bild, damit wir prüfen können, ob du auch alles richtig gemacht hast.


----------



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Ja Moment ich gucke mal


----------



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Ok so herum würde ich die Lüfter in die Geräte Innenseite auf den Radiator installieren müssten also von aussen kalte Luft nach innen blasen und der nakte Radiator nach innen zeigend.


----------



## claster17 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Passt so.
Den jetzt freien SilentWings aus der Front kannst du hinten oben in den Deckel bauen.


----------



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Ok super wenn das passt bin ich froh. Meinst auch die Richtung des Lüfters müsste passen? Denke der pustet aber so von aussen warmes Luft ins Gehäuse.
Bringt das was den freien Silent Wing nach oben zu verbauen, oder kann man es auch lassen? Und wenn wie herum nach oben pustend oder nach unten, nach oben oder?


----------



## claster17 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Wenn du die Lüfter wie gezeigt vorne verbaust, wird Luft von außen durch den Radi nach innen gezogen.
Der Lüfter oben rauspustend hilft in erster Linie der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Danke so weit ich probiere mal weiter wie weit ich komme.


----------



## Pretender1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Ach so weil da steht mit dem einen Kühlerkabel Strom vom X52 aufs Mainboard CPU-Cooler, ich habe auch auf meinem Mainboard Asus Crosshair VI Hero einen AIO und Watercooling Steckplatz. Sollte ich den eher da wo rein, oder passt CPU-Cooler?


----------



## claster17 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten, weil ich nie eine AiO noch ein Board mit entsprechendem Anschluss hatte.
Probier es doch aus.


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Würde den der eine übrige Gehäuselüfter oben eingebaut was nützen zusätzlich beim Dark Base 700? Und wie installieren? Wieder dann nach oben blasend? Müsste ich also anders herum als die bei den Fotos oder?

Hoffe der Kühler sitzt auch richtig, habe gerade unter nicht Last 56 Grad mit dem Ryzen 1700x. Ist das auch ok das durch die SChläuche b.z.w den Radiator man so ganz leise bluber Geräusche hört? ISt aber echt leist. Aber da Wasserkühlung denke ich schon


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*



Pretender1 schrieb:


> Ach so weil da steht mit dem einen Kühlerkabel Strom vom X52 aufs Mainboard CPU-Cooler, ich habe auch auf meinem Mainboard Asus Crosshair VI Hero einen AIO und Watercooling Steckplatz. Sollte ich den eher da wo rein, oder passt CPU-Cooler?



Du kannst den AIO Anschluss nehmen. Dafür ist er ja da.
Die Lüfter kommen dann an den CPU Fan Anschluss.


----------



## Pretender1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Weil  ich mir nicht sicher bin ob aktuell die Temperatur vom Ryzen 1700X  passt mit der Kraken X52 Wasserkühlung, also der Kühler richtig sitzt:  aktuell habe ich im Ruhezustand, nicht Last; 56 Grad, vermute das passt  auf alle Fälle!


----------



## LopeZ83 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

56 Grad im Idle ... da wirst aber grob was falsch gemacht haben...da hast ja mit dem Boxed besseren Idle wert


----------



## Pretender1 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Liegt wohl an dem alten März Bios beim Asus Crosshair VI Hero. Habe jetzt  das aktuelle Bios Update von Ende November darauf gemacht, jetzt habe ich mit dem  Ryzen 1700x c.a 40 Grad im Idle. Hoffe das ist ok.


----------



## LopeZ83 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Das kann hinkommen...wobei ich mit dem 1800x im Idle so bei 32 Grad mit luftkühlung liege...montieren jetzt gleich meine ebend eingetroffene SilentLoop 280


----------



## Pretender1 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Hauptsachte das würde so passen, das alles im Grünen Bereich mit den Temperaturen ist. Ich schaue später auch mal mit den Daten unter Last. Und lese nochmal beides mit HWinfo aus.


----------



## LopeZ83 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Mach das aber wie gesagt mit der x52 und dem 1700x unübertaktet würde ich sagen definitiv im Idle unter 30 Grad...außer du hast vorher gezockt und der Kreislauf ist warm


----------



## Pretender1 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Kraken x52 sagt Idle 25 grad bis 30 cpu


----------



## Pretender1 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*



Pretender1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mhh wäre es aber nicht trotzdem besser die Lüfter, müsste ich wenn nochmal schauen ob es geht, hinter den Radiator an die Front zu schrauben? Oder geht das so auch wie es jetzt ist mit davor? Meistens sehe ich halt Bilder wo die Lüfter dahinter sind.

Aktuelle Temperaturen wenn die Sensoren stimmen sind jetzt so:

also Idle so weit ich sehe mit HWinfo:

Also unter Sensor steht: hoffe da muss ich schauen:

CPU =# Ryzen
CPU TCTL Current 50,3 Grad
CPU TDIE 30 Grad

unter unter Asus Crosshair VI Hero wo ich ja habe steht
CPU Current 30 Grad.

und unter Last

CPU =# Ryzen
CPU TCTL Current 54 Grad
CPU TDIE 34 Grad

unter unter Asus Crosshair VI Hero steht
CPU Current 34 Grad

Also unter Last wohl so 5 Grad höher. Und Geforce 1080 GTX geht auf 50 Grad so Last. Und Idle 36.

Hoffe so ok.


----------



## Pretender1 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Frohes Gesundes neues Jahr erstmal an alle. Mögen alle eure Wünsche iner Erfüllung gehen und ihr immer schön Gesund bleiben.

Habe gerade mit der Kraken X52 Kühlung stehen bei HWinfo ist das ok?

Also unter Sensor steht:

CPU =# Ryzen
CPU TCTL Current 50,3 Grad
CPU TDIE 30 Grad

das ist unter Idle. Also nicht Last.

unten unter Asus Crosshair VI Hero wo ich ja habe steht
CPU Current 30 Grad.

Bei Last ist es:

CPU TCTL Current 60 Grad
CPU TDIE 36.6 Grad

unten unter Asus Crosshair VI Hero wo ich ja habe steht
CPU Current 36 Grad.

Geforce 1080 GTX ist unter Idle nicht Last 36 Grad unter Last 72 Grad. Nicht zu hoch?! Alles bei Star Citizen.

Die Kraken X52 Liquid Temperatur steht bei Last 37,3 Grad, Fan 482 RPM und Pump bei 1,777 RPM.

Hoffe so ok.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Frage zu Wasserkühlung Kraken X52*

Bin der Meinung das die Radiatoren besser gekühlt werden wenn von außen durch den Radiator nach innen die Luft durch geblasen wird.
Saugend ist je nach Lüfter meist schlechter. Es kommt noch ganz darauf an wie schnell die Lüfter laufen, denn das Wasser kann nur je nach Drehzahl der Lüfter gekühlt werden. Daher geht man hier ein Kompromiss ein... entweder langsam Drehende Lüfter und dafür etwas höherer Temperatur oder schneller Drehende Lüfter und dafür eine kühlere Wassertemperatur.

Prüfe die Temperatur der CPU am besten mit HWMonitor oder HWInfo und denke dann noch an die obligatorische 20 Grad mehr was AMD angeblich anzeigen soll.
Setzt am besten auch eine mindeste Drehzahl an die nicht zu niedrige ist, denn nach CPU zu regeln wird wahrscheinlich die Lüfter nur ständig auf und abdrehen lassen.
Bei einer Custom WaKü regelt man daher auch nach Wassertemperatur, da die Wassertemperatur träger reagiert.


----------

